# Oddball reds



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Hey guys I had 2 of the fry turn out kinda strange.
1 resembled a serra but i dont think I got a pic of him..wait yes I DO!!!.And ones anal fin was just wacked!I wish I could have kept him, but I had no where to keep them.They are in fishgallery in winnipeg manitoba.
I stumbled upon a pic ,cropped it and blew it up.sorry not the best pic but best i can do.
funny anal fin\/
View attachment 115050

sharp snouted piranha(hehe)\/
View attachment 115051


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Those are awesome, especially that sharp snouted one! Why don't you have them, what happened to them?


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Those are awesome, especially that sharp snouted one! Why don't you have them, what happened to them?


Traded them for my gold spilo.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

I was going to ask you if any of yours turned out abnormal. That article about the pianaha caught in the lake with odd fins got me to thinking about it. Our adults were all purchased as 1" at the same time. I'm assuming that they are siblings. Also, did you have a large difference in size with the babies at first?


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

You got true weirdos...







!


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

barbianj said:


> You got true weirdos...:nod: !


Had







Im kinda sorry I sold them. Selective breeding of specimines like this could make for some interesting fish I think.


----------



## barbianj (Aug 3, 2003)

This article

View attachment 115094


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> barbianj Posted Today, 12:00 AM
> This article


 Glad you found the photo of the paperclipping I posted.









The first photo appears to be a pacu (Piaractus) and not a piranha (Pygocentrus) but oddies to occur. Not sure what to make of the next photo. Visit the pic forum, I have some oddballs shown there.

and yes, I know the fish in the photo is a piranha before anyone comments on it.


----------

